# How does your weather look for the big night? (2019)



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Partly cloudy High of 65. But I live in Texas and it will change. I looked a few days ago and it was going to be 72. Last year it rained. 

As long as it doesn't rain Im happy. 

And maybe for once the fog machine will work if it's that chilly


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The high here on Halloween is only 80, that counts as a cold front in Florida, and a low of 68. Unfortunately there is a 40% chance of rain. Hopefully it will only rain in the morning.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Looks like rain on both nights I want to set up....ZR


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

40% chance of rain but it's still pretty far off.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

It went from sunny and 57 to rainy and 72 overnight. I’ll believe it when I see it. Now that I’ve got everything done it seems so far away haha


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Morning snow showers possible.. The forecast is ever changing so I am hopeful that it will hold off..


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Not good. Not good at all. The attached is the outlook from today until the 31st here. I start vacation on the 24th. I'm not even sure when I'll find a break to do up the yard proper. ?


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Flawless as always. High of 69 with no chance of rain whatsoever.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Metro Detroit is calling for a high of 48 and a chance of rain/snow as the evening progesses. I expect to see more winter coats than costumes.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Hope it stays this way but I doubt it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Mother Nature and I are about to have words.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

Today was supposed to be my big build day, but it is pouring rain. I keep going out during the lighter sprinkles to put up the things that are weatherproof, so - tombstones, fencing, that's about it. We've got a few stormy days (which are needed because there has been a drought here) but 10/31 will hopefully be sunny. At least with the rain, I can drive stakes in the ground - it's been so dry here my yard is like dried out clay.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

59 no rain


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

3 different websites give me 3 different forecasts - anywhere between 22C and 28C and anywhere between cloudy to thunderstorms.
Here's hoping it's low 20sC and slightly cloudy


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve already decided if the weather goes crazy and kills my display, I’m posting on my village Facebook and offering candy no matter what. I’ll wait for sun but somehow someway this is happening. Mother Nature be damned.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Phoenix is FINALLY getting comfortable weather, and no rain or much wind in the forecast for the rest of October. (We haven't seen rain in a month, but when it's in the 80s, who can complain??)


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

gondivin said:


> Phoenix is FINALLY getting comfortable weather, and no rain or much wind in the forecast for the rest of October. (We haven't seen rain in a month, but when it's in the 80s, who can complain??)


Correction - there's a 10% chance of rain on Tues, 10/29 .... not gonna sweat that ....


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Any further than 7 days out is unpredictable. I always wait to check the week of.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Cloudy and cold. High in the mid-thirties and low in the mid-twenties. Better than snow and rain, I guess...


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Any further than 7 days out is unpredictable. I always wait to check the week of.


This is very true. Just yesterday they were calling for rain here on the 31st. Now it's supposed to be sunny. Who knows what it will be tomorrow? ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

It changes so much here from day to day that it's not worth looking more than 3 days ahead. It will most likely be raining but we are used to that. The first year we were in this house, it was pouring rain but the ToTs came anyway, most with raincoats or umbrellas over their costumes. I wait until the 31st to put out most of the yard decorations because we get a lot of wind this time of year.


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Our big night is the 26th for the haunted trail party and it is not a great forecast right now. Rain supposed to end in the morning and just cloudy for toward evening before 50% chance of rain starts again about 9pm. Of course the forecast will change before Sat night gets here, I just hope it changes in our favor!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Considering we're so far out, I'm sure it'll change a thousand times by this weekend alone but as of now they're calling for rain in the morning and then partly cloudy for the afternoon. Best part though, is that we're back to looking at it actually being relatively chilly. I do hope that part holds true.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

High of 76, low of 56. Partly cloudy. As someone else mentioned, this is a miracle in Florida so I’m happy! I went out in the tropical storm this weekend to put some of the animatronics out. I doubt another storm will develop between now and the big night. All my items have been pretty sturdy this year so I’m thrilled! And we never have many tots. 10 years ago we had 150, now we are lucky if we get 30. So the weather will not impact us much.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

We had a tornado roll thru Dallas last night. It hit about a mile away from us. We had some high winds and some props are on the ground but hopefully nothing flew away. It isn't light enough to go check the actual damage yet.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Rochester NY sunny hi of 51 and a low of 34. I can work with that!


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

debbiedowner67 said:


> We had a tornado roll thru Dallas last night. It hit about a mile away from us. We had some high winds and some props are on the ground but hopefully nothing flew away. It isn't light enough to go check the actual damage yet.


Yikes. Heard about that thing on the national news last night. Hope everything is intact. ?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

High of 40, low of 22. 

COLD.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

debbiedowner67 said:


> We had a tornado roll thru Dallas last night. It hit about a mile away from us. We had some high winds and some props are on the ground but hopefully nothing flew away. It isn't light enough to go check the actual damage yet.


I saw the morning news about this. Glad you think you were spared any real damage. Hope that hold true in the light of day. Pretty scary stuff. I have a friend who lives in Grapevine but after checking the map for Love Field (flew in there once), Walnut Hill and Tyler see those were all to the east of where she lives. Video I've seen looks pretty bad for those areas impacted. Did you hear sirens? Stay safe. I live in earthquake country (although there was a tornado that touched down not far from where we lived in the bay area at the time) and find tornadoes more frightening.

Our weather forecasts are still too far out to be reliable to any extent. Too many microclimates that factor in. Been hearing more in our local news however about north San Francisco Bay area facing potentially another planned safety power shutoff this week as our temps are suppose to go up to the high 80s/90s and winds picking up making fire danger a factor again. Hope for all my northern neighbors the winds don't materialize to that level to have the power shut off. Lots of thrown out food from the refrig/freezers and businesses particularly restaurants hard hit with the one back on the 9th.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

I was going to start a thread about this now that we are within the 14 day forecast range. I live in Portland, OR so rain is a large possibility. So far it is saying sunny, 54 hi 38 lo 5 mile an hour winds. I think I would be more comfortable if they were predicting windy and rainy because I know the forecast is going to change.

We have 20 adults coming over and only a 1 car garage and 10x10 tent so we need good weather!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just had to repair a few props. It hit about 2 miles from us so we were lucky. A house just down the street trees were completely uprooted. They must of been right in the path of a wind burst for that to happen. My skellies actually stayed intact. I always go overboard on securing things so I felt good about that. 

Sirens were going off for quite a while before it hit. We were watching the news and going outside. Im a weather junkie. I love a good storm. And I want to hear or see whats coming. I was outside and heard the weirdest wind. Neighbor said he heard it also. Ran back in and we hid in the laundry room. We don't have basements here. We have lived in Texas now for 8 years and this is my 3rd close encounter with a tornado. Lived in the Midwest for about 15 and never had one at all. 

States need to start converting to wind or solar power. I wish I could have a turbine in my yard LOL


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

debbiedowner67 said:


> We had a tornado roll thru Dallas last night. It hit about a mile away from us. We had some high winds and some props are on the ground but hopefully nothing flew away. It isn't light enough to go check the actual damage yet.


Oh no! I'm glad you are ok. Tornadoes are no joke.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

The weather might not be accurate this far out but I like seeing the good weather. Feels reassuring.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

mrincredibletou said:


> Rochester NY sunny hi of 51 and a low of 34. I can work with that!


Funny, I'm actually going to Rochester tomorrow. Small world.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Zombie4* said:


> Any further than 7 days out is unpredictable. I always wait to check the week of.


I concur, but I think it's maybe even shorter.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

As of today: 57/36 with showers. It always seems to rain for a few days on and off around this time of year. Like it's going to rain a ton today, then be sunny for 2-3 days, rain for 2 days, then sunny for 2, and then rain right up through Halloween. I hold out hope that the weather shifts enough for Halloween to be mostly dry. I've been lucky the past few years, but I feel like my luck is running out. I don't have any shelter for animatronic props so if it rains it's just going to be an above average display. A garage or covered porch is definitely on the must have list for the next place we live.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

Our weather forecast just changed for showers all day for 10/31. Hopefully, it won't be that bad and things will improve between now and next Thursday. Now I'm weighing whether I should go for my haunted bridge build this weekend or not - the roof is cardboard, so maybe I could just do the wooden path and rails? UGH.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*the 2 forecasts I saw said rain here in northern NJ, I hope that changes. I already told my wife that if Halloween day is a wash then we'll do Halloween on Friday the 1st*


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

Nasty! Cloudy like usual with a high of 41 degrees during the day but only 34 degrees during TOT. Lots of snow suits & mittens, little costumes to see. BUMMER!!


----------



## The Gill-Man (May 13, 2010)

The past two years we've had torrential downpours in Houston, so I scaled back my display quite a bit this year. Naturally, they're now predicting pleasant weather for Halloween night. Hoping this is the case. It's been a VERY long time since I've been able to enjoy my home haunt.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Here it will be: “Cloudy with showers. Low 38F. Winds NW at 5-10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.” Guess that means that I shouldn’t even bother with fog this year.


----------



## Siph0n (Oct 13, 2009)

High of 78 (low of 48). No rain. Phoenix Arizona area. I wish it was a bit cooler though !


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

Here in Australia our forecast for Halloween is 35 degrees Celsius, that's a warm 95 Fahrenheit. We'll be stinking hot in our costumes!


----------



## levinest (Sep 12, 2016)

UGH where I live they're predicting rain the day before, the day of, and the day after Halloween. Such a disaster.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

We're looking at mostly rain right up to the morning of. Supposed to get quite cool (by our standards in Florida) the night of, but clear/overcast. Today is the first day of vacation for me, and even though there's storms slated for the next two days, today is the day I get much of my yard haunt going. Come hell or high water as they say. ?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Still looking rainy for Halloween. Oh well. At least the night of the party is looking cool and dry.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well yesterday was no precipitation and today I got this:


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't really believe accuweather they had the cincinnati area cloudy up til last night,Noaa was rain weds,thurs for days now. So we are getting rain,storms,wind and the temp will drop into the twentys for trick or treat.Well I will have plenty of props for next year.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

60-70% rain. I'm more worried about the wind than rain.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Tasty Brains said:


> We're looking at mostly rain right up to the morning of. Supposed to get quite cool (by our standards in Florida) the night of, but clear/overcast. Today is the first day of vacation for me, and even though there's storms slated for the next two days, today is the day I get much of my yard haunt going. Come hell or high water as they say. ?


Well, that's changed a bit since. Rain's forecast about 50% the night of now. Phooey. Still not stopping me, though.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Possible thunderstorms, hopefully not. About 80 degrees about the time the kiddos start.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Cold and rainy, I'm not thrilled, but I got stuff to do so oh well, here we go.


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Its rained here all but 2 days this month so I'm not surprised to see rain forecast on the 31st. The forecast becomes worse as we newr the 31st, I just hope it can stay dry between 3-9pm.

I hope the weather improves for us all!!!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

01GTB said:


> Possible thunderstorms, hopefully not. About 80 degrees about the time the kiddos start.


80, brutal.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

lilibat said:


> 80, brutal.



I think the high on Thursday will be 86. It’s been a warm, humid, rainy October. It’s Florida but that’s still well above average. We have only had maybe 4 nights below 70. And that’s well after midnight, and only like 67F


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Snow all week and unseasonably cold, highs in the teens and twenties. Halloween is supposed to be partly sunny and nineteen degrees.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

snow > FL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry Denver & Chicago (& other parts of the Midwest):


https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/10/25/halloween-freeze-frigid-blast-arctic-air-bring-record-cold-temperatures-much-us-next-week/






> Capital Weather Gang





> *Halloween freeze: Frigid blast of Arctic air to bring record cold temperatures to much of the U.S. next week*
> 
> 
> *Chicago could drop below freezing while Denver plummets into the teens.*
> ...


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Still gorgeous. High of 61. Zero percent chance of rain. I was just looking at the averages for Halloween and the average chance of precipitation is zero. It's always nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From what my app says today, mid-60s down to mid-50s by 8pm, no precip (red flag fire areas could use the rain), winds low but coming from the northeast (which probably means low humidity and maybe smoke from the northern fires--could be unhealthy air), wind gust on the valley floor only a few mph above winds, same direction. Yep humidity in the teens throughout the day (still red flag fire danger weather). If the smoke from north of us is down here then it will be more or less hanging and not getting cleared out. That could be unhealthy for kids spending a lot of time outdoors.

I'm still on the fence about what to set up as Plan B and if there will be any real ToTing going on this year. I have a lot of alternative set ups I could do so thinking about that. The wind here has been blowing at ground level too this morning and wind gusts very audible inside the house. What to plan, what to plan and for how many? Probably not decide until Tues/Wed. Always set up on Halloween day anyway but like to be better organized.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve been trying to maintain a positive attitude on a rather off Halloween year but it seems Mother Nature is not on my side. 

At this point, I won’t be putting anything out.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

LOL, I’m trying to build an animated prop in the driveway/garage. It feels just like a July afternoon. 88F/98F heat index. Breeze out of nowhere at 0 mph


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Now we're looking at rain, probably all day, but not sure yet.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Rain and high winds


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spoke too soon. More fires are breaking out due to blowing embers, and there are more evacuations. Now they've announced it's highly likely that there will be another high wind PSPS event (where they shut off power) starting Tuesday thru Wednesday and some areas will go beyond that. Our county is listed in that first group and not sure if we'll be affected this time around. I'm sure some people will have been without power for almost a week, more homes likely lost. While I feel bad for those of us wanting to decorate, I also can't image how disappointing it is for the little kids who were looking forward to a fun night. Thinking parents will probably take their kids to indoor events to avoid any smoke and drive past houses to see people's yards.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Rain. Lots of it. I'm trying to remain optimistic. But it looks like I have about 200 bags of chips to eat


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, we’re now at 90% chance of rain all day and into the evening on Halloween, with 8-10 mph winds. Somewhat less than ideal weather.

Had already ruled out fog last week, but now debating whether or not even to attempt the projections that I’d hoped to do.

Edited: It seems that every day brings a new surprise. Just re-checked the forecast and now we’ll be getting 10-15 mph winds on 10/31.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

39/16 and sunny. Perfect bonfire weather. It rarely rains out here.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Ugh, the power company shut off the electricity in my hood due to high winds and the fires. My Honda 2200EU genny has been a beast running the fridge, a portable heater, and almost all the props and lights in the front yard. Keeping the skull and bones crossed the electricity comes back on soon...☠


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

Well we have snow on Wednesday and Thursday looks to be a high of 37. my guess i will see less than 25 toters. I have finished putting stuff out. It is just not worth the time this year. thinking I might have to sell off a few props this year. At least i have my next year planned out. I just have to build it and do it as cheap as possible. I have nowhere to store a 20 foot spider, so it will have to be disposable. We had a great year last year, so i can't really complain this year.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Rain  But yesterday the percentage was at 80 and today it is down to 56%. I'm hoping it goes down even further. Halloween is so big in my town and I get so many kids. I would hate to have to eat all this candy lol I know my props will be fine but I love the whole experience so fingers crossed it isn't bad.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Grim to grimmer here. Heavy rains from late tonight through Thursday. I'm going to finish putting up some key props today, but several ideas are going to have to be placed on the back-burner for next year. ?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Gonna rain Tuesday and Wednesday but clearing out Wednesday night so Halloween will be a dry but frigid day. Mid to low 30s for the trick or treaters. Sorry for those who will have bad weather days. I know what it's like to set things up and plan so much just to have things beyond your control change what you had in store. We had light rain and cold temps last year and it cut the trick or treater count in half easily.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Man, either one extreme or the other here. Good luck to all of you, rain or wind or (hopefully not) fire.

I'm feeling lucky, our weather has changed, now they're saying cold but probably no rain. Lots of rain the next two days, but no rain on Thursday.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Now it's saying rain will stop midday? Oooooooo


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol, completely unpredictable in my neck of the woods. In the past few days of checking the weather, the forecast changed several times. At first it was saying scattered showers, next day it was forecasting rain and snow, next day it said it was going to be beautiful and sunny, yesterday it was saying 2 inches of rain, this morning it's saying half an inch of rain. And on top of that, the warnings say they're not sure where the rain is gonna end up. So... I'm just going to do the maritime thing and just wait and see what happens  Temp will likely be somewhere between 50 and 60 which isn't too bad.

Weather being so unpredictable, we generally prepare for it all. Our props are very wind/water resistant so they can stay out regardless. There's really only 2 props that could have motor issues with being wet and heavy so we just wouldn't turn those on.

As far as tot counts... Well we only get maybe 15 or so a year so we wouldn't be left with too much candy.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

So lets send all our rain to California and put out those fires.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Cold! At least by Texas standards. Daytime high in low 40s, evening low in the mid 20s! No rain though. 
There were tons of Halloween activities this past weekend and the city will have it's trunk or treat with indoor games and such on Halloween night so I'm not expecting too many trick or treaters this year with the cold weather. I'm prepared for 200. No such thing as too much leftover chocolate, right?


----------



## Haunted Habersham (Oct 6, 2017)

Thunderstorms are expected to develop along and ahead of a cold front
crossing the region from the west Thursday into Thursday night.
These thunderstorms may become strong, especially east of the
mountains during the afternoon hours. Frequent cloud-to-ground
lightning, gusty winds, and torrential downpours can be expected with
any of these thunderstorms. A few may produce damaging wind gusts,
and an *isolated tornado cannot be ruled out*. The greatest chance of
heavy rain and associated isolated flooding will be over the
mountains, while the greatest chance of isolated severe thunderstorms
will be over the Piedmont, especially near the Interstate 77
corridor late Thursday.

So apparently I should have themed _Wizard of Oz_


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

90% chance of rain. I am beginning to understand why I haven't been excited for this year. I always seems to know when its going to rain.


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

Rain, rain and more rain. I swear I am checking the weather on multiple sites multiple times during the day, just hoping for better weather. Michigan weather is just all over the place lately. Yesterday it was sunny and 67.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> 60-70% rain. I'm more worried about the wind than rain.


90-100% rain. 10-25 (up to 40) mph winds.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Warm ... but wet. Loads of rain, starts Wednesday and goes until about noon on Friday. Basically it's 36 hours of deluge centered perfectly on Halloween.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

parkerb51 said:


> Rain, rain and more rain. I swear I am checking the weather on multiple sites multiple times during the day, just hoping for better weather. Michigan weather is just all over the place lately. Yesterday it was sunny and 67.


Not sure which part of the state you are in, but I've heard anything but sunny. Have heard snow, freezing rain and also just rain. I have to go over to Holland for a wedding on Saturday and forecast was saying snow.


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

xredge said:


> Not sure which part of the state you are in, but I've heard anything but sunny. Have heard snow, freezing rain and also just rain. I have to go over to Holland for a wedding on Saturday and forecast was saying snow.


Davison area. Yesterday was perfect, sunny and 67. Today is high of 52 and spitting rain. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and on Halloween. But I suppose it's better than the snow/snow showers they were forecasting last week.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

While the rain sucks, it looks right now that it might lift literally around 5 or 6pm the night of. If that does happen, so help me, I will run all the cords out and light my displays, regardless of if we get a single visitor. Supposed to get really cool (by our standards) immediately after. In a way, it's almost like perfect Halloween weather! AND, I think it's safe to say that we've probably dodged another hurricane season; so there's that. ?


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

100% chance of rain with 46 mph wind gusts. Chances of flooding. Needless to say, I posted on our small communities FB page about postponing our scheduled Trick or Treating a day and I was scolded. Some comments were about how they TOT'd in the snow and always go out in the rain on Halloween.. UGH.. I am not talking some rain or snow, I am talking about torrential downpours with flooding and very high winds..


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

BTW, I dont care about putting my things out, I cared about these poor kids. :-(


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

parkerb51 said:


> Davison area. Yesterday was perfect, sunny and 67. Today is high of 52 and spitting rain. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and on Halloween. But I suppose it's better than the snow/snow showers they were forecasting last week.


On other side of Lapeer, Yeah just looked again 90% participation. Looks like rain all day and they are saying rain turning into snow in the evening with an inch of snow. Wind 15 to 25 mph with gusts over 40 mph. I guess things will just stay like they are now a couple of inflatables, good thing my big haunt at campground was done at beginning of month even though rained the first week but weekends were nice, second one a little cold.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

70% chance of snow.... 3" of SNOW! I'm NOT dreaming of a white Halloween. Wtf. I don't remember ever seeing snow on Halloween, dating back to when I was a kid. This is gonna [email protected] The graveyard is going to look more like this, and I'm not digging it...


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

xredge said:


> On other side of Lapeer, Yeah just looked again 90% participation. Looks like rain all day and they are saying rain turning into snow in the evening with an inch of snow. Wind 15 to 25 mph with gusts over 40 mph. I guess things will just stay like they are now a couple of inflatables, good thing my big haunt at campground was done at beginning of month even though rained the first week but weekends were nice, second one a little cold.


I am still hoping for no precipitation but those hopes are fading fast.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

We must all live in the worst parts of the country. I haven't seen any sunny folks chiming in. There is like a 90% chance of rain with an accumulation of 1.5 inches. It just stinks because you wait all year for one day...looks like a garage haunt this year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Industen said:


> We must all live in the worst parts of the country. I haven't seen any sunny folks chiming in. There is like a 90% chance of rain with an accumulation of 1.5 inches. It just stinks because you wait all year for one day...looks like a garage haunt this year.


The sunny weather people are probably busy getting ready, not staring out the window thinking about what might have been like the rest of us.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

In SE Pennsylvania calling for rain all day and night Thursday anyone in my area hear differently? Since many of props and effects wouldn't do well in the rain I won't have much set up nor many trts. I'm considering telling family and friends to bring kids Friday which should irritate the born again neighbors, Is it wrong of to keep Halloween going pass the 31st?


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I've seen/heard about quite a few parties this year on the 2nd. I remember getting snow on halloween years ago when the campgrounds used to have their events at the end of the month used fo have to stand around the fire real close. I can't really remember the last time having a dry halloween maybe not raining during the event but did that day and everything is wet.

Really wanted to do more at home this year, but thats not happening now.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

About as bad as it gets here, 35 degrees with rain/snow mix and gusts to 40 mph. ?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

So, basically, no one gets Halloween this year except for those in Australia, where it will be 95+ degrees. Awesome.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I've been monitoring the forecast here and with every update it looks slightly better! Still rain for most of the day, but around 3 or 4pm it's clearing out with a cold front right behind it. Dunno if I'll bother breaking out the fogger and some other extraneous lights, but there are about seven lights I already have in place that I'll be running extension cords out to. Regardless of whether anyone braves it, this house will be open for haunted business, friends. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

UV INDEXSUNRISESUNSETMOONRISEMOONSETTHU

OCT 31Rain to Snow/Wind41°27°80%NNW 23 mph85%1 of 107:21 am5:46 pm11:12 am8:40 pmRain...changing to snow in the afternoon. Becoming windy. High 41F. Winds NNW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 80%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected. Higher wind gusts possible.
This is our Halloween weather forecast in the Chicagoland area. ❄ ☔


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

lilibat said:


> UV INDEXSUNRISESUNSETMOONRISEMOONSETUV INDEXSUNRISESUNSETMOONRISEMOONSETTHU
> 
> OCT 31Showers60°40°50%SW 8 mph64%4 of 107:09 am5:52 pm10:52 am8:53 pmConsiderable cloudiness with occasional rain showers. High near 60F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.THU NIGHT
> 
> ...


Rain expected here on Thursday 31st in southeast Michigan 48 • and wind gust 18 to 24 mph☠☠☠, rain on Wednesday off and on all day. I’m feeling like tomorrow bringing my handmade props in to the garage to start drying out, they’ve suffered enough. I’ll leave the plastic store bought stuff, the fence and lights out for that TOTs. Compromise is sometimes smart but a real drag.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

So now we’re looking at thunderstorms with 10-20 mph winds on Halloween night here in SE PA. Lovely.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rain turning into snow here in IN


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

expecting 1.5 inch of snow, sigh


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Halloweeeiner said:


> expecting 1.5 inch of snow, sigh


No bueno, I’m crossing my fingers that we don’t get snow on top of all the other crap Mother Nature is pounding us with . Hanging in there for the kids, but feeling like they won’t be out.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Gonna be sunny and cool (!?!) in Phoenix. Hoping I actually have enough energy to set everything up in the next 2 days. Trying to finish my builds is sucking the life out of me. (First experimentation w/ deer motors - 2.9 of 5 builds complete.)

I'm about ready to just start looking forward to Thanksgiving ...


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

In Kansas CIty - snow and cold. Glad we only did the garage and not the whole yard with event tents as usual. Hope to still have some TOTs with the time, energy and money we have put in for them.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Dallas will finally be dry but cold COLD 42F


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> 90-100% rain. 10-25 (up to 40) mph winds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Now calling for early thundershowers then later thunderstorms. TOT still on tomorrow. Some towns moved the tot today or to Friday.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Clear skies but very, very cold once the sun does down. We're getting record mid-winter-type temps here in the Southwest currently. We're thinking we'll be getting out with our little one right at dusk so we can get back to the house before it gets too unbearable.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's gonna be freezing. Literally. I just got snowed on while I was out messing with a light. Everything is covered in a thin layer of ice already. In case you are wondering, NO, this is NOT normal. We had tornadoes last week.

I've been worried about it raining, I didn't ever think to worry about it being too cold.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know I’ve been in Illinois for a while and I accept it’s cold but this is new. My first snow on Halloween.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

crispy... a low of 28 and clear both mostly unheard of in the PNW


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like, despite the histrionics of the local weather forecasters, on the south shore of MA it will be mainly dry, but dreary, and very windy and not the drenching rain out that they all said would happen.


----------



## Tafkavince (Sep 20, 2015)

Halloween snow in Chicago. This will put a damper on my extras for tonight. My decoration will be covered and wet when I get home but I’ll still be ready for the trick
Or treaters


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

No rain from now to 9-10pm. Thunderstorms start at around that time.

C. NJ.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Forecasted for days rain all day on Long Island. Now the forecast has changed to windy with rain starting at 8. Just enough I think to scare away the Trick or Treaters. I’m going to have lots of candy to eat.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

South Florida is hot. 88 with a feel like temp of 96 right now. At least there is no rain. Just HOT.


----------



## Haunted Habersham (Oct 6, 2017)

We just went under Tornado Watch, going to be a stormy night for us. Display is shut down and non waterproof stuff brought inside.
Going to set it up for tomorrow night instead.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The last minute addition of this guy pretty much sums up our weather situation here.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

30-50 mm of rain at barely above freezing, complimented by some gusts of 90kph winds. greeeaaaat.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

dropped down to the 30s so far heading to the 20s and high winds,and half my electric has gone out.They would have to be candy desperate to walk in this tonight.But at least it stopped raining.Guess I'll have plenty of new props for next year.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HIgh winds, light flurries....none of my good decor (Headless Horseman, Fogging Basement Doors, etc.) are out. So depressing


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

37 degrees, clear sky, snow melted, cold but nice here in eastern Iowa.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

High winds, some rain, & under a tornado watch.

Lived in MD all my 52 years & the weather has run the gamut. From cold temps, to high temps, rain, always windy but I don't EVER recall there being a tornado watch on Halloween.

So at 7PM before the literal storm hits I'm taking in the little bit I put out. 

Then Georgie, Pennywise, the Gill Man & my husband are all going to have some corn chowder & watch Hammer flicks if the weather allows us to.

What's so crazy is that I spent most of the day putting out about 20 fakekins & a few other things (the It stuff in our culvert) which is _exactly the same amount of time_ I would've spent if I put it ALL out!

Could someone please explain that to me!?!?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This sums up my Halloween 2019:


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Cold and WINDY, so Windy! ARGH!!! but not precip.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

Rain earlier today, now we've got high winds and tornado warnings. We shut down our yard around 7:30 and a lot of people had their kids trick or treat on the early side. Got all of my props indoors, now I'm just hoping that our power stays on and we don't get any big tree branches down.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

A lot of snow earlier and now it is going down into the 30's. Crazy weather. Last Halloween it was sunny and in the 70's. Go figure.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m going with all this snow we totally missed out. We should have all been doing the Nightmare before Christmas!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

It poured here with about 1.5 inches of rain. The funny thing is 300 people showed up just to see my display. It was mostly garage and they were drenched as I was setting off pnuematics. I used about 15 out of 30 so it took me 6 hours to setup. It was a great turnout considering.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We had a total of 9 trick or treaters.

Now, we don't get hundreds, but even on a school nite we usually get 20-30, so even though the really bad weather didn't hit until around 8 it kept folks in.

And at some point during set up we heard some glass breaking inside. We have 2 cats who I call The Furry Ruiner Bros. for good reason. Well neither of them headed for the hills which is their usual modus operandi when something breaks because it's usually their fault.

They were both in sight & didn't run & hide so I know it wasn't something they ruined.

So we just went about out business & thought it was part of the noise coming from whatever we were projecting on the window.

Then I go back into the spare room & see one of the small Wiccan Lace Halloween appetizer plates I USED to have up on the wall, in a bunch of pieces on the floor. It was the haunted house one out of this group:









I feel like that was the first nail in the proverbial coffin of this Halloween. Someone or something was telling us that this was not our year for haunting.

Oh well, there's always next year & next year it's on a Saturday!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Rains stopped just in time (6PM) for TOTers to start coming out. Winds were a bit crazy but not enough to knock my display stuff down. Had my tekky flying ghost out.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rain stopped just in time, but probably the most bitter cold Halloween I can remember.


----------

